# Musical guilty pleasures?



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (Jun 2, 2008)

What do you listen to that you're ashamed to admit?

Cute Is What We Aim For
Atreyu
Bullet For My Valentine
As Blood Runs Black
Dir En Grey
Mindless Self Indulgence

And so on.


----------



## Aden (Jun 2, 2008)

Bullet for My Valentine
3rd Strike
Trivium's "The Crusade"


----------



## Lucid (Jun 2, 2008)

Why would you be ashamed of listening to Bullet for my Valentine? XD  I don't really know much about whats "cool" for music but I like them and don't see whats wrong with them.  

but yeah, things that I listen to that I'd be somewhat ashamed of would probably be like some softer popish music I listen to occasionally, stuff like Cold Play, Fray, Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 2, 2008)

Jaco Pastorius, Carole King, Imogen Heap, Phantom of the Opera OST. Thats about it for me. On second thought, only the Phantom of the Opera is really on that list.

Consider my favourite band is Metallica and around 30-50% of my music is metal.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 2, 2008)

Mika, Michael Jackson, DragonForce, and Basshunter

Can't really say I have a favorite genre of music but I'm mostly into metal and some indy stuff.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 2, 2008)

Basshunter, too, and Adam Lopez, for awhile.


----------



## valkura (Jun 2, 2008)

Fall Out Boy and My Chemical Romance are the only ones I could say I'm "ashamed" of listening to, and only because they are so hated around here.

On the other hand, I'm quite happy with my Atreyu binging. ^_^


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 2, 2008)

Arch Enemy
Edguy
Hanson

Mmm bop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 2, 2008)

Im ashamed that I listen to almost everything that you guys are admitting to being ashamed of for listening....except Hanson *pukes a little in mouth*


----------



## Tudd (Jun 3, 2008)

Eve, Young Jeezy, Missy Elliot, Julie London, Junior Senior, Destiny's Child, Beyonce, etc.

I wonder if given more time I'll find more music to be "ashamed" of.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not ashamed of any of it, but maybe others feel I should be. If so, the most likely ones would be Dragonforce, Metallica and Iron Maiden, given comments I've had at various times.


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (Jun 3, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:


> Arch Enemy
> Edguy
> Hanson
> 
> ...


Oh lul, Hanson. I remember them.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

Not ashamed by anything I listen to =D

Except that "Bake a Cake" song or whatever the fuck that people can find on Youtube...

But it's just so damn awesome.


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 4, 2008)

Not really ashamed of it so much as other people are embarrassed around me when I listen to it X)

ThE bAcKyArDiGaNs!! =D)


----------



## Foxie299 (Jun 4, 2008)

I know it's only my second post, but might as well get all my secrets out before you can think any less of me ...
Currently thoroughly enjoying Ringo Starr.
As LizardKing mentioned them, I should also own up to having a few Maiden mp3s, and probably also I should mention my complete Aerosmith discography ...

So long as no one makes a 'films' thread of the same name, I think that should be all I have to be embarrassed about ...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 4, 2008)

dj scooter, enter shikari, super furry animals, dizzie rascle, cascada

lol


----------



## Tudd (Jun 4, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned Megadeth (now known as Megadave , its a joke based on Dave's percieved lack of playing during Megadeth songs) is more something to be ashamed of, not Metallica or Maiden. 

Hell, apparently around here Manson is something to be ashamed of.


----------



## Dayken (Jun 4, 2008)

Weird Al Yankovic, pre-History Michael Jackson, and a fuckton of Bemani artists.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 4, 2008)

James Taylor.  Though not really ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jun 4, 2008)

I like some 90s Metallica, Micheal Jackson.. And I'm also into glam/hair(fag) bands like Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Poison, White Lion and Cinderella.


----------



## Calamity (Jun 4, 2008)

im not really ashamed of the music i listen to...but ill list my least favorites i guess...

actually i lied...the killers, just found one to be ashamed of


----------



## Calamity (Jun 4, 2008)

Tudd said:


> As far as I'm concerned Megadeth (now known as Megadave , its a joke based on Dave's percieved lack of playing during Megadeth songs) is more something to be ashamed of, not Metallica or Maiden.
> 
> Hell, apparently around here Manson is something to be ashamed of.



as long as we're not talking st. anger metallica lol


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jun 5, 2008)

"Ya Get Skeeted On"~Dark Heart

I find the song unbelievably amusing, but I get all self conscious when I'm at a stoplight blasting it.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 5, 2008)

Calamity said:


> as long as we're not talking st. anger metallica lol


 
Or Load and Re-Load.


----------



## Arc (Jun 5, 2008)

H.I.M. - not really ashamed
Linkin Park - a bit ashamed


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 5, 2008)

Rick Astley...yes I like Rick Astley.


----------



## Fu (Jun 5, 2008)

The High School Musical soundtrack.


----------



## Monak (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't think of anything my taste in music is too wide spread to think of anything but if I were going to pick something I think it would have to be the song truly madly deeply by savage garden , I always liked that song.


----------



## chamo (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm, can't really think of anything.

Perhaps Millencolin


----------



## TG. (Jun 5, 2008)

Opeth, The Decemberists. Everything else is impeccable.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jun 5, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Or Load and Re-Load.



And don't forget the Black(crap) album.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 6, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> And don't forget the Black(crap) album.


 
Lets just say two different artists created those first four and the last four albums.


----------



## Calamity (Jun 6, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Lets just say two different artists created those first four and the last four albums.



the new one in september is going to be good though...i have a lot of faith in metallica...if only they still had cliff though


----------



## Tudd (Jun 6, 2008)

Calamity said:


> the new one in september is going to be good though...i have a lot of faith in metallica...if only they still had cliff though


 
To Live Is To Die or (Anesthesia) Pulling Teeth? 

The one thing that pushed me away from St. Anger at first was the snare, but recently I've been able to listen past it. So for the purposes of staying "on-topic"; St. Anger would have to be a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jun 6, 2008)

I swear Metallica died when Cliff did. Even if their new album is good, I doubt I'll buy it.

My other guilty pleasure is I'm starting to like a good amount of country songs.


----------



## Calamity (Jun 6, 2008)

i was reading up on wikipedia one day and found out something funny related to metallica...when kirk replaced dave mustaine, he apparently had sex with kirks gf the same day, lol.

Mustaine has expressed his dislike for Hammett in interviews. He said Hammett "stole my job, but at least I got to bang his girlfriend before he took my job â€” how do I taste, Kirk?


----------



## sagira87 (Jun 7, 2008)

Spicegirls, Backstreet Boys, Michael Jackson, etc....:lol:


----------



## CoolCoon (Jun 11, 2008)

Gummibar...

Nuff said!


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't really feel guilty about anything I listen to.  That includes Madonna and Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not really 'ashamed' of listening to any music, but sometimes I'm embarrassed to admit that I like Fall Out Boy and Panic! at the Disco. Also, I like The Ting Tings, which can be embarrassing 'cause of how 'poppy' they are.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 13, 2008)

O-Zone
Christina Augilera 
Basshunter

I'm not really embarrassed about my choice in music, since it's insanely different from a lot of people I know, but if I were to "not mention" any of them, these would probably be it.  

And I'm not really ashamed to listen to people like Michael Jackson.  I defend him as a talented individual, but as a person, he's a total creep. XD


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr. Steel.
Dunno why, I feel silly listening to him. He's a little hokey, but that's part of why it's awesome.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 26, 2008)

My Chemical Romance's Black Parade track. Because people should feel guilty for liking Emo Music. 

That, and this: http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=YwNVE37BGVE


----------



## Fallenmink (Jun 26, 2008)

Flyleaf... >_>


----------

